# If you had a tail...



## Kamara (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, this may be wierd, but imagine if you were an animal and had a tail. Would you have a short tail, long tail or a big fluffy tail?

I would have a fluffy tail. Then whenever I am tired, I could just lay down and go to sleep on it. I love fluffy tails.


----------



## sovram (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I'd rather have larger ears instead, so I could wear a second backpack.

one of those lizard tails that can grow back would be cool, though.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 13, 2012)

I have spent literally hours of my life pondering this question, and have determined that my ideal tail would be a snow leopard's tail. (A close second is any kind of prehensile tail).

I have an entire head-canon of what AU-with-tails would be like, too. It's fun to think about. :D


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 13, 2012)

Give me a huge, poisonous scorpion tail. Anyone tries to kick my ass, I'll kick _their_ ass _with_ my ass!


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 13, 2012)

A large fully clumsy tail that waves everywhere and annoys everyone. That would suit me quite well I think. And then I'll squeak like I normally do everytime someone trips up.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 13, 2012)

A long one with pretty blue scales. Maybe with weak prehensile abilities.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Probably like a squirrel tail. Perhaps not as long compared to my body as an actual squirrel's is though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2012)

buizel nonsense tails, certainly, definitely, absolutely!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2012)

A prehensile monkey's tail. Two hands is not enough.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 13, 2012)

A Wartortle tail would be nice.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2012)

A Zekrom tail.  Bro, that would be rocking. I mean sis.  Sorry.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2012)

Prehensile serpentine tail, please. 

If we're entering the realm of nonsense, Miles Prower tails because flight.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 13, 2012)

A bulky, rocky tail to maul opponents with.


----------



## Mai (Sep 14, 2012)

Andalite tail, of course.

I could go with a buizel tail too, though, and if both of those are impossible... eh, I guess anything prehensile would be okay.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 14, 2012)

kecleon tail

kec kec kec

or idk I'd rather just be a snake, then I'd be one long tail :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> or idk I'd rather just be a snake, then I'd be one long tail :D


:D

Limbs are so mainstream. I want to be a fucking snake.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 14, 2012)

I would have a shortish cat's tail. Mainly because I know cat-tail-speak. A pair of cat ears would be nice, too.

I considered have a silky plume tail, 'cause it would be pretty, but then I through about how annoying it would be to brush. So my tail would have short hair.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 14, 2012)

small tail so it wouldn't get in the way of anything.
But hey, tails are always cool, so might as well have a big fluffy while I can.


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 14, 2012)

A long, fluffy-ish tail. Also ears to match. And my fur wouldn't be curly because curly hair and curly fur would look stupid.


----------



## Amala (Sep 14, 2012)

A prehensile tail. I'd go fluffy one but you know how much shampoo and brushing it'd need to stay glorious?


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 15, 2012)

We are animals. >\ No ape has a tail. That's how you tell us apart from monkeys.

If I could choose any tail though I'd def go with an andalite one, and the andalite body to match, and the shifting abilities because.


----------



## Ever (Sep 15, 2012)

Prehensile, for sure. I can't count the times I've dropped all my stuff because I was trying to pick up the pencil I dropped by I leaned too far and all my books spilled and yes I'm a total klutz. But I want a long tail (so I can whip people). And I'd say furry but not overly fuzzy/fluffy... It just seems like it'd be hard to keep all that fluff nice and purty.


----------



## Dar (Sep 15, 2012)

Aipom tail. Like Blastoise said, two hands is not enough.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 15, 2012)

Scorpion tail, or Ankylosaur tail. Something I could use and would look really cool.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2012)

This tail. Or maybe the one I drew in this picture. Or maybe this picture. Point is though a fluffy fluffy cat tail.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 15, 2012)

A Victini tail.

...

Shaddup, it has wings on its butt, so I count it as a tail.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 15, 2012)

.... I would say a charmander tail....

But it sounds outright _dangerous_.


----------



## Minish (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'd be a little too worried about it getting accidentally trapped by things! :c But I'd probably err on the glorious rather than useful side. If not a medium-length fluffy one, then a salamander's! :o


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 15, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> I think I'd be a little too worried about it getting accidentally trapped by things! :c


True, though this has to be compared to the massive tail-related pros of having massively superior balance. I'd never fall over again! (perhaps)


----------



## hyphen (Sep 16, 2012)

I just want a cat tail, or something similar. I'm an extremely clumsy person and I trip a lot, so that'd help! :D
Also, I can slap people behind me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 16, 2012)

Probably a cat's tail or a fluffy tail, if I had the choice.


----------



## Shiny_Wooper (Sep 23, 2012)

i would probably have a tail like wooper or a long tail like a cat.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Sep 23, 2012)

Pathos, you're so right andalite tails are awesome and probably what I would have if I had a tail.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

*wag's tail adorably~*

....I'd imagion, in terms of having a tail, i'd enjoy being a dog. xD Since they wave their tails when they are happy. And thats cute. So, if I had a tail, i'd want to wag it out of happiness. :) Cuz then I can use it adorably ^.^


Maybe I should be re-incanated as someone's pet dog someday XD


----------

